# Don's Extreme Box



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2011)

well im at it again lol

on the 15th this month im getting this case:


























it has allready been modded, but there will probably be some minro things i want to change when i get it

this will mostly be a build log, with minor modding added 

im negotiating a deal on 3 rads, 1 triple 120 thin rad, 2 dual rads also thin ones

they will be painted white or some other color which i still have to choose 

HW will most likely be what i have now, see specs for more info, OR i will sell what i have now (MB and CPU) to get SB or bull dozer 

next update in a few days


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

subbed

good luck


----------



## t_ski (May 6, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 9, 2011)

thank you guys 

i cant wait to pick it up on sunday 

so this is what i got a deal on so far

1 triple rad, thin one
1 thick dual rad and one thin dual rad
1 pump (D5) 

then i just need a res, fittings, tubing and a cpu block + fans

hopefully i can get all this by friday


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thank you guys
> 
> i cant wait to pick it up on sunday
> 
> ...



WOW with that case you could probably install a 24/7 vapochill SS unit


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2011)

looks nice roomy space it looks would be nice if you place many hdds, do cable management and so
just paint the inside with black then do the mod


----------



## HammerON (May 12, 2011)

Hmm - Sub'd


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 15, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> looks nice roomy space it looks would be nice if you place many hdds, do cable management and so
> just paint the inside with black then do the mod



if i were to paint it at all it would either be Candy Apple red og Lamborghini orange, both with black detailing 

but yeah, i do plan to get a ton of HD's in it, might even get a Atom board on one side to make a small file server 




HammerON said:


> Hmm - Sub'd





going to pick it up in 5 hours ~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 16, 2011)

just put the system quickly together today, just to get an idea of what to do regarding watercooling and such


----------



## assaulter_99 (May 16, 2011)

Subbed, I see it well painted in black to match the scheme of your stuff. White is good and rare, but when dust settles in, it will tirn yellowish like a custom case I had a couple of years ago. Nice looking case bro.


----------



## HammerON (May 16, 2011)

Looking good man


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 16, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> Subbed, I see it well painted in black to match the scheme of your stuff. White is good and rare, but when dust settles in, it will tirn yellowish like a custom case I had a couple of years ago. Nice looking case bro.



the case was powdercoated in 2008

the guy i bought it from was a smoker and he hadnt used the case in a year, and i just wiped it off with a cloth and it was just as new again  



HammerON said:


> Looking good man





ofc cable management will be 100x better.

im thinking about putting this in the front of the case if i have the room for it
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2050_Xtreme-NOVA-1080-Radiator.html






gonna measure tonight and see if i have the room for it

then buy a 10mm clear acryllic panel to replace the front bezel with to make the case ultra clean.


----------



## HammerON (May 16, 2011)

That is one hell of a rad


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 16, 2011)

yeah its pretty big lol  
but i think i can make it fit 

also

working on a special SSD Mount




still in the making


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 17, 2011)

Subbed! As i know Don, that Project will be pretty awesome, if it reaches completition! Much more interesting, than any buy and stick Megarig out there, no matter how much it costs!


----------



## Bow (May 17, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Subbed! As i know Don, that Project will be pretty awesome, if it reaches completition! Much more interesting, than any buy and stick Megarig out there, no matter how much it costs!



thank you  



Bow said:


>


 

trying to make a gpu backplate, will paint it white


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2011)




----------



## mATrIxLord (May 19, 2011)

subed.... this is looking really good..


----------



## d3fct (May 23, 2011)

that thing looks massive, loving the white.


----------



## theJesus (May 23, 2011)

subbed


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 9, 2011)

teaser


----------



## AsRock (Jun 9, 2011)

Subbed,  Love double width cases.


----------



## Luciel (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking awesome!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2011)

for now its only 2 dual rads 





the plate can hold 2 triple rads
and the case can take 1 in the top over the psu area

i still need a cpu block, a pump, fittings, tubing and a res 

so going slow, but steady 

the rad on the left is one i got for free from VelvetWafer along with 2 fittings, 1 meter tubing and some u channel rubber 

he is one awesome guy ^^


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow ballsy build, that thing looks like an old Aplha Dec server enclosure I dismantled at work a few weeks ago, looking forward to the finale


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Wow ballsy build, that thing looks like an old Aplha Dec server enclosure I dismantled at work a few weeks ago, looking forward to the finale





its an old dell case i think, but not sure as it wasnt me who painted it from the beginning 

added poll  on what color the rads should be


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 13, 2011)

sanding time


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 16, 2011)

almost done with one rad 

i did order the white one(HK 3.0 LT), but for some weird reason they didnt have the white in stock, so thjey decided to send me the cheaper one in black, and then the white in a months time when they get it
then i can keep the black one, which is very awesome service i must say


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 16, 2011)

Looking good so far. Don't let this one leak and die like your last WC rig.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 16, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Looking good so far. Don't let this one leak and die like your last WC rig.



it was the fault of the manufacturer of his 45° turnable fittings... one was a lemon, and leaked at the interconnect! :shadedshu


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2011)

I must have missed this thread! Subscribed and cant wait to see this finished!


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 16, 2011)

Needs MOAR RADS!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 16, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Needs MOAR RADS!



Leave him his time! He is currently readying MOAR, for your added Pleasure


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 16, 2011)

Kickass Don! Subbed for awesomeness!


----------

